# Stop Motion Filme mit Movie Studio 13 Platinum?



## Shyguy (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich wollte einen Stop Motion Film machen mit meinem Windows Movie Maker 2012. Ich habe dazu Fotos hochgeladen, ich bringe sie aber nicht kürzer als 0.5 Sekunden. Das ist viel zu lang. Nun möchte ich Movie Studio 13 Platinum kaufen. Damit ich keinen Fehlkauf mache, wollte ich fragen, ob ich damit dann gute Stop Motion Filme machen kann. Muss nichts überprofessionelles sein...Bitte gaanz einfach antworten, ich versteh nicht soviel von Computer. Danke ;-)


----------

